# dhclient keeps renewing every few seconds



## dvl@ (Jul 13, 2013)

After a recent upgrade from 8.2-STABLE to 8.4-RELEASE, this series of events started:


```
Jul 13 21:48:29 bast dhclient: New Subnet Mask (fxp0): 255.255.255.0
Jul 13 21:48:29 bast dhclient: New Broadcast Address (fxp0): 98.114.44.255
Jul 13 21:48:29 bast dhclient: New Routers (fxp0): 98.114.44.1
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast kernel: fxp0: link state changed to UP
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast dhclient: New IP Address (fxp0): 98.114.44.15
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast kernel: fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast dhclient: New Subnet Mask (fxp0): 255.255.255.0
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast dhclient: New Broadcast Address (fxp0): 98.114.44.255
Jul 13 21:48:31 bast dhclient: New Routers (fxp0): 98.114.44.1
Jul 13 21:48:33 bast kernel: fxp0: link state changed to UP
Jul 13 21:48:34 bast kernel: fxp0: link state changed to DOWN
Jul 13 21:48:34 bast dhclient: New IP Address (fxp0): 98.114.44.15
Jul 13 21:48:34 bast dhclient: New Subnet Mask (fxp0): 255.255.255.0
Jul 13 21:48:34 bast dhclient: New Broadcast Address (fxp0): 98.114.44.255
Jul 13 21:48:34 bast dhclient: New Routers (fxp0): 98.114.44.1
Jul 13 21:48:37 bast kernel: fxp0: link state changed to UP
```

Looking at ps, I saw:


```
[cmd]$ ps auwx | grep dhc[/cmd]
root      810  0.0  0.3  3368  1364  ??  Ss    9:47PM   0:00.05 dhclient: fxp0 [priv] (dhclient)
_dhcp     826  0.0  0.3  3368  1492  ??  Ss    9:47PM   0:00.12 dhclient: fxp0 (dhclient)
dhcpd    1317  0.0  0.5  3300  2284  ??  Is    9:47PM   0:00.00 /usr/local/sbin/dhcpd -q -cf /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf -lf /var/db/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases -pf /var/run/dhcpd/dhcpd.pid 
root     2165  0.0  0.3  3684  1436  ??  R     9:48PM   0:00.01 sh -c /etc/rc.d/dhclient quietstart fxp0
dan      2167  0.0  0.2  1832   952   0  R+    9:48PM   0:00.01 grep dhc
```

Hmm... killing off dhclient let me get a net connection, but that's not a long term solution.

Ideas?

In the meantime, I'm upgrading to 9.1-RELEASE now...


----------



## kpa (Jul 13, 2013)

Most likely this:

http://www.freebsd.org/security/advisories/FreeBSD-EN-13:01.fxp.asc


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 16, 2013)

FYI: upgrading to a more recent 8.4 solved it.


----------

